

Is Genetically Engineered Food a Fraud? - amalag
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/04/150422-genetically-modified-food-agriculture-health-ngbooktalk/

======
JoeAltmaier
All waffle-words that serve to reinforce Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. Without
doubt, there are far more important things to worry about that earnest
botanists trying to make better plants to feed the world.

